
What a Haskell Study Group Is Not - coolsunglasses
http://bitemyapp.com/posts/2017-05-03-what-a-haskell-study-group-is-not.html
======
sjsyrek
Also this: [https://medium.com/@sjsyrek/some-notes-on-haskell-
pedagogy-d...](https://medium.com/@sjsyrek/some-notes-on-haskell-pedagogy-
de43281b1a5c)

